# Bray Studios



## DiggerDen (Jan 2, 2016)

I took a walk over to Bray Studios to see the site before it is soon demolished. I could only get exterior shots. There are several cameras and it is very close to a private housing estate. The 2 large soundstages look well sealed but workshops may be accessible to braver souls. I've never seen a report anywhere, maybe it is impossible. It has a long history and claims to fame which I've given below.

History:- Bray Studios is centred around Down Place, country estate built in 1750 by the Tonson family. It became residence of the Hartford family between 1835 and 1901. In 1951, Hammer Film Productions, in search of a base to make their budget horror films, settles on the derelict Down Place. Shooting in country houses avoided the need to build sets, and usually also meant large grounds were available for location work. As the one year lease on Down Place ran out and a union strike prevented a move to a studio, Hammer decide to build a studio in the grounds of Down Place, and name it Bray Studios, after the local town. 
In 1965 Mr Ernest Oliver, owner of the adjacent Oakley Court, dies, leaving the Court uninhabited. The building became an ideal setting for many Bray productions, especially featuring in Hammer Films such as 'The Old Dark House', the St Trinians series, 'The Rocky Horror Picture Show', 'Half a Sixpence' and 'Murder By Death'. Hammer sold Bray Studios in 1970 and became a renowned centre for specials effects teams, e.g. 'Space 1999' and the model and miniature filming for notable films including 'Alien' (1979; 'Reign of Fire' (2002) and the last film to use Bray, 'The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus'. Bray Studios were also used for pre-production rehearsals by many groups such as Radiohead, Kings of Leon, Amy Winehouse and Live Aid back in 1985.
It was announced back in 2013 by Neville Hendricks, the then owner of Bray Studios, that the studios are no longer viable and were sold to property developers. There was a high profile local campaign supported by many past stars such as Christopher Lee and Richard O'Brian to save the studios but if failed. In July 2015, it was announced that the listed Down Place building would be restored and converted into luxury apartments and the sound stages and workshops would be demolished to make way for new houses.

Photos:-






































Thanks for looking.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 2, 2016)

Really interesting write up and great shots.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 2, 2016)

Not even heard of this one, so thanks for sharing


----------

